# Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!



## DiewütendeMutter! (10 Januar 2010)

Mein Sohn(11) hat sich nur durch das Öffnen der SMS Abos eingefangen!
Er hat vor einiger Zeit immer mal wieder eine SMS bekommen, in der Klingeltöne usw angeboten wurde!
Sobald er gelesen hatte das es sich um Werbung handelte hat er sie sofort gelöscht!
Jetzt hab ich mehrere Anbieter auf der Handyrechnung!
Wer kennt diese Anbieter und wie können wir diese Abos kündigen?

1. Message Mobile GmbH
2. Sybase GmbH
3. Whatever Mobile GmbH
4. net mobile AG
5. Samsung Electronics GmbH


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*



DiewütendeMutter! schrieb:


> Mein Sohn(11) hat sich nur durch das Öffnen der SMS Abos eingefangen!


Das glaube ich nicht. Er hat wahrscheinlich entweder zuvor die SMS entweder über eine Kurzwahlnummer angefordert oder im Internet "bestellt".

Was Net Mobile betrifft, so dürfte es sich hier um Projekte um BobMobile handeln. Kündigung ist hier beschrieben: Handyspiele, Klingeltöne, Logos und Videos von BobMobile.de. Alle anderen sind mir jetzt gerade nicht geläufig. Dein Sohn hat doch bestimmt ein Prepaidhandy, oder? Bei der Vielzahl an Anbietern dürfte es schwierig sein, das alles zu bereinigen. Ich würde das Paket auslaufen lassen, das heißt nicht mehr aufladen und nicht mehr verwenden. Wäre zwar ärgerlich, ist aber eine finale und endgültige Lösung des Problems.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*

hallo,

ich habe mich nirgends registrierst nd auch kein abo abheschlossen.
Trotzdem habe ich monatlich eine Rechnung von Messages Mobile GmbH über 9,98 € .
was soll ich jtz machen ?


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*

Hallo... Ich stimme meinem Vorredner 100% zu... ich habe das selbe Problem... auf meiner rechnung erschien eine summe von OLINE LIVE von 9.98€.. und habe auch nie ein Abo gebucht.. ich habe auch keine oben genannten sms bekommen oder sonnst irgentwas.. !
kann mir einer sagen wie ich das Kündigen oder wiederrufen kann...???!!!???!!

mfg


----------



## schnute (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*

gleiches Problem mit der message mobile gmbh... 
hab gerade eine freundliche Mail geschrieben, mal sehen ob was zurückkommt...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*

habe auch gerade eine e-mail an mobile GmbH geschickt , morgen gehe ich Telekomshop, hab gehört man kann solche dienste sperren lassen? stimmt das
nd wenn ja fallen da iwelche kosten an ?


----------



## DasM (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*

Hatte das gleiche Problem und bekam diese Antwort:

Sehr geehrter Herr Melle,

unsere Prüfung hat ergeben, dass von Ihrem Handy im Internet ein Abo
abgeschlossen wurde.

Wir haben das Abo beendet und den Anbieter des Dienstes informiert, dass Sie
den angebotenen Dienst nicht mehr nutzen möchten.

Für weitere Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an den zuständigen
Dienstanbieter:

Online Live Entertainment LTD.
[email protected]
01805 013128

Auch wir stehen für weitere Fragen gerne zur Verfügung.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihre Message Mobile Kundenbetreuung


----------



## Jessi2401 (15 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*



DasM schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem und bekam diese Antwort:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Melle,
> 
> ...





Hallo DasM,

hast du inzwischen wieder was von Message Mobile gehört?
Hast du dein Geld wieder bekommen?
Bist du aus dem Abo raus?

Es wäre toll, wenn du uns alle hier auf dem Laufenden halten würdest!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*

@Jessi2401, was soll dir die Info des Melle bringen? Du musst zusehen, aus dem Abo wieder raus zu kommen und das hat Melle schon deutlich genug dargestellt:


			
				DasM schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]
> 01805 013128


Geld zurück ist ohnehin unwahrscheinlich, wie auch? Einige Anbieter machen das, gelegentlich (und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht).


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*

Also folgendes zum heutigen Zeitpunkt:

Habe von Online Live Entertainment LTD zwei eMails bekommen, die weder eine
persönliche Anrede noch einen Ansprechpartner enthalten hat. Hier die eMail:

Guten Tag,

Sie haben sich am 17.11.2010 17:40:59 bei unserem Projekt 
CineTrailer zu einem Abonnement mit folgenden Daten angemeldet.

Telefonnummer: XXXXXXXXX
IP: 80.187.110.242

Wir haben Ihre Abonnement soeben beendet, was wir Ihnen hiermit bestätigen. 

Viele Grüße,
Mobilewap Serviceteam 
______________________________ 
Online Live Entertainment LTD.

FLAT G, 20/F,
TUNG NING BLDG, SHA TIN CENTER
2-16 WANG POK ST
HONG KONG 

Email: [email protected]

Servicephone Germany: 01805 013128 
Mo-Fr: 9:30 - 17:30 
______________________________  

Die Telekom kann leider nicht nachvollziehen, ob wir die Seite aufgerufen haben. Sie haben nur eine Abobestellung zu der o.g. Uhrzeit. Ich habe daraufhin mein Lastschriftverfahren bei der Telekom gekündigt und die Rechnung abzgl. des Betrages von 9,98 € überwiesen. In wie weit, der Betrag in Zukunft von der Telekom eingefordert wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Sollte die Rechnung bereits überwiesen sein, so wird es schwer sein, das Geld zurück zu fordern.
Genau darauf legen es diese Gauner ja an. Des Weiteren empfehle ich jedem, das seiner Verbraucherzentrale zu melden, damit hier auch noch von deren Seite auf die Telekom eingewirkt wird. Das erhöht auf jeden Fall die Chancen, dass man den Betrag nicht bezahlen muss.


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> > Sie haben sich am 17.11.2010 17:40:59 bei unserem Projekt CineTrailer zu einem Abonnement mit folgenden Daten angemeldet.
> >
> > Telefonnummer: XXXXXXXXX
> > IP: 80.187.110.242
> ...


Wie auch? Außerdem, wieso Telekom, dein Sohn ist doch bei T-Mobile? Der Dienst unter: CineTrailer kann nur mit GRPS/UMTS genutzt werden, siehe die Meldung, wenn man per Internet rein will: 





> Leider kannst du diesen Dienst derzeit nicht nutzen.
> Wahrscheinlich surfst du über DSL (WLAN) im Internet oder  der Service funktioniert nicht mit              deinem Netzbetreiber. Bitte versuche es erneut über den  GPRS/UMTS Internetzugang deines              Mobilfunkanbieters.


Über eine spezielle Schnittstelle generiert (in diesem Fall) T-Mobile über die IP-Adresse der Internetsession die Telefonnummer. Über diese wird aus zuvor abgetretener Forderung die Rechnungsposition umgesetzt - so kommt es zum Zahlungslauf.

Interessanter Weise ist T-Mobile (wie auch alle anderen Telko/ISP) in der Lage, die IP einer Mobilfunknummer konkret zuordnen zu können. Dabei nutzen diese eine IP-Adresse zur selben Zeit mehrere tausend Mobilfunkkunden gleichzeitig.


----------



## Bonchip (16 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich und meine Mutter haben auch ein Problem mit einer sehr unseriösen Firma :
Burda Wireless GmbH
Sie haben uns 139, 129 und 79  Euro abgebucht, und wir sind beide ratlos wie dies passieren konnte.
Wir haben beide kein Abonnement abgeschlossen und sind ziemlich hilflos, weil wir nicht wissen wie wir sowas für die Zukunft vermeiden können & unser Geld wiederkriegen können, denn 337 Euro ist ja schon sehr viel Geld.
Bitte helft uns! :-(

Ps: Wir haben auch schon einen Thread zu der oben genannten Firma gelesen jedoch war dieser nicht so aufschlussreich ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*



Bonchip schrieb:


> ...ein Problem mit einer sehr unseriösen Firma :
> Burda Wireless GmbH


Das erzähle mal dem Oberchef des Unternehmens, der ist nämlich Bundesverdienstkreuzträger, ist/war Mitglied des Kompetenzteams der Bundesregierung und bringt z. B. auch den Focus raus.



			
				Bonchip;328201...wir sind beide  ratlos wie dies passieren konnte.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Schau dir mal den ersten Screenshot an. Dort erkennst du z. B. deinen Beitrag und darunter eine Werbung, über die sich auch dieses Forum hier finanziert. Die Werbung führt zur Landingpage von Nowhere.de, siehe den zweiten Screenshot.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*

Auch ich hatte den Anbieter "mobile Message GMBH" auf meine mobilfunkrechnung
hab natürlich gleich dort angerufen und die haben gleich zugegeben das es falsch berechnet wurde
Die haben mit bestätigt das ich keine Abo abgeschlossen habe (hab eine Aufnahme vom Gespräch als Beweiss)
Der Betrag sollte mir komplett zurück überwiesen werden.
Mal abwarten

Tip für alle!!!
Lasst die Drittanbieter durch die Telekom sperren dann kann sowas nicht mehr passieren


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Tip für alle!!!
> Lasst die Drittanbieter durch die Telekom sperren dann kann sowas nicht mehr passieren


Das geht leider nicht bei allen Anbietern, z. B. bei O2.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*

Hallo

Ich habe das selbe problem... ich habe gestern meine handyrechnung bekommen und da stand drauf das ich die dienste von der message mobile gmbh genutzt habe was ich nie getan habe. seitdem stellen die mir wöchentlich 4,99€ in rechnung und ich hab das jetz erst mitbekommen....diese gauner haben mir das geld abgenommen und das werde ich mir notfals auf rechtlichem wege zurückholen weil das kann nicht angehen das man da übers ohr gehaun wird... das funktioniert aber mit email schreiben und kontakt sperren lassen??? wenn ja wird das morgen das erste sein was ich in angriff nehmen werde...


----------



## Hippo (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EiGkUUEY9w&feature=uploademail"]YouTube        - Abofalle - Werbung bei Handy-Apps[/nomedia]


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo... Ich stimme meinem Vorredner 100% zu... ich habe das selbe Problem... auf meiner rechnung erschien eine summe von OLINE LIVE von 9.98€.. und habe auch nie ein Abo gebucht.. ich habe auch keine oben genannten sms bekommen oder sonnst irgentwas.. !
> kann mir einer sagen wie ich das Kündigen oder wiederrufen kann...???!!!???!!
> 
> mfg



Lassen Sie Drittanbieter bei Ihrem Mobilfunkanbieter sperren und schreiben Sie die Drittanbieter an, dass Sie Ihr Geld zurückerstattet haben möchten mit Androhung eines Rechtsanwaltes, wenn dies nicht erfolgen sollte


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*

Nach meiner Mail kam folgende Antwort

Wir haben das Abo beendet und den Anbieter des Dienstes informiert, dass Sie den angebotenen Dienst nicht mehr nutzen möchten. Das Geld wird zurückerstattet und müsste Ihnen auf der nächsten Mobilfunkrechnung gutgeschrieben werden.

Für weitere Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an den zuständigen
Dienstanbieter:

Online Live Entertainment LTD.
[email protected]
01805 013128


Zu Ihrer Information: In dieser Angelegenheit treten wir als technischer Dienstleister auf, der als Bindeglied zwischen den Netzbetreibern/ Service Providern und dem Dienstanbieter fungiert.

2. mail

Unsere Systeme weisen eine normale Bestellung über das mobile Internet aus.
Sollte es sich hierbei um den missbräuchlichen Einsatz von Werbemitteln durch einen Kunden von uns gehandelt haben, so möchten wir Ihnen versichern, dass dies nicht von uns initiiert oder genehmigt war.
Unsere Kunden werden von uns streng zur Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Vorschriften und der unveränderten Verwendung unserer Werbevorgaben verpflichtet. Hinweisen für einen Missbrauch gehen wir unverzüglich nach. 
Es tut uns Leid, dass Sie diese unangenehme Erfahrung machen mussten, der entsprechende Dienst unseres Kunden ist inzwischen gesperrt und wir haben ihn um eine umfassende Stellungnahme gebeten.

Aus Gründen der Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht hat die Message Mobile GmbH in Bezug auf die Ihnen entstandenen Kosten eine Erstattung über den Netzbetreiber vorgenommen. Die Erstattung erfolgt unter dem Vorbehalt der weiteren Sachverhaltsaufklärung und ist insofern als widerruflich anzusehen.

Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden haben wir Ihre gebuchten Dienste beendet.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihre Message Mobile Kundenbetreuung


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein Sohn hat sich Abos eingefangen!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Message Mobile Kundenbetreuung schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Aus Gründen der Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht hat die Message Mobile GmbH in Bezug auf die Ihnen entstandenen Kosten eine Erstattung über den Netzbetreiber vorgenommen. Die Erstattung erfolgt unter dem Vorbehalt der weiteren Sachverhaltsaufklärung und ist insofern als *widerruflich* anzusehen.


Stichwort "Widerruf" - da bei Vertragsbindung keine oder eine mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit unzureichende Widerrufsbelehrung erteilt worden ist, kann jeder Vertragsnehmer das Abo durch Widerruf beenden. Deshalb muss sich so eine Firma nicht die Mühe machen, so einen widersinnigen Text zu dichten. Siehe dazu auch hier: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...ideoportal-access-kuendigen-5.html#post329895


----------

